# Wild game meat.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Right now today, what kind of game meat could you collect if you needed food? Keep it legal. No shooting deer out of season. Only what's in season today if you wanted to stock up your freezer, or just needed something for tonights supper.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wild Hog,Groundhog,Squirrel,Pigeon and all kinds of Fish,Frogs,Turtle and Crawdads.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Squirrels and damage control rabbits in my garden...Don't like to eat a lot of squirrel anymore, have only had 3 squirrel dinners since memorial day..:sing:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Locally, humm bout the only creature "in season" huntable would be woodchuck or groundhog as some call it.
Fish would be the next thing - everything is in season. Not sure about turtle or frogs?
Anything else, ahhhh knowing NYS probably not in season.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nucents whistle pigs, *****, pussoms and skunks.
Fish and frogs is about it till Sept.

 Al


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well for me it would be fish, crawdads, and squirrels. Still like another 5 or 6 weeks before dove season opens. I'm not to thrilled with eating nusiance critters such as possums, *****, and skunks. Nor any turtles. However, if things get worse and the fish, crawdads, and squirrels get too thin around here, then I might give those other critters a try. 

I'm trying to get myself phsyced into trying to catch as many edibles that I can in the next few weeks before I have to go back to work, driving a school bus. I might be either fishing or hunting early in the mornings. Hope to fill my freezer full of a variety of things to last me a while. I know I can do it, I just need to get off my lazy _utt and do it. 

No garden foods or wild fruits and berries to harvest this year cause of the drought, so I'll just try to stock up on wild meats instead.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> Squirrels and damage control rabbits in my garden...Don't like to eat a lot of squirrel anymore, have only had 3 squirrel dinners since memorial day..:sing:


He said in Season Rabbits are not even if they are eating your Garden,same with Deer which are eating mine,Whats left of it.

big rockpile


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Frogs, turtles, fish, beaver, not nessecarily in the order of preference!
But if you are HUNGRY, not just possesed of a great appetite, really
hungry, everything is in season. If the family needs food, there is no
law that applies.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> He said in Season Rabbits are not even if they are eating your Garden,same with Deer which are eating mine,Whats left of it.
> 
> big rockpile


if their eating my garden then rabbit season is open! Nuff said!:hrm:


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I have about 3,000 pounds of wild pig that call my place in MO part of their home range.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

jacks, red fox, ****, coyote, rock chuck, potgut, feral european rabbits, pigeon, collared dove & starlings. could probably find a city ACO that would let me round up abandoned ducks & geese from parks in the region.
not sure about fish as far as season but to drive to water clean enough to eat them would make it not feasable.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

as I was leaving the farm in a huff last week (because I had broken my tractor - AGAIN), I saw probably a dozen wild hogs running for cover. The three I saw the best were probably in the 150 - 200 lb range. If I was hungry, rifle and I would get comfortable on that corner of the farm and wait for them to come out of the forest.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Right now in VA there's not much "in season" to gather... Crows, groundhogs, coyotes... Fishing is about the best you can do here. The wild berries are going gangbusters though and lots of those around. Just put 5 pints away for the winter and lots more available.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

poorboy said:


> if their eating my garden then rabbit season is open! Nuff said!:hrm:


lol, any critter raiding a garden these days deserves to be considered as the 
''second crop''. With the right recipe, a rabbit, deer, **** or woodchuck can be tastier than a garden 'mater any day. I just plant extra...yum yum all around! Edited to add: I am against the idea of poaching, but I am all for controlling serious depredation of food gardens. In some locations, legal depredation permits can be obtained through local wildlife departments.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

In NC if its damaging your crop its fair game.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

DavidUnderwood said:


> In NC if its damaging your crop its fair game.


Not in Missouri.You are to try to keep them out,if you can't you are to contact Local Conservation Agent.

I've given up on my Garden until possibly Fall.

big rockpile


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Feral hogs are on the menu here anytime you want to shoot one. You ain't gotta look too far. Outside of deer season here (now), it's legal to hunt 'em at night. Finally got a reason to buy a .308 AR with nightscope! haha


----------

